# Paradox markings



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Paradox markings...is this a sign of a hidden gene?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nope...
its when (what would've been) twins in the egg have fused together during the early cell dividing stage
eg: paradox albino is an albino and/or het and/or normal, all in one animal
genetically tho, it could be any one of the three, but you would'nt know until the animal was proved


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

alan1 said:


> nope...
> its when (what would've been) twins in the egg have fused together during the early cell dividing stage
> eg: paradox albino is an albino and/or het and/or normal, all in one animal
> genetically tho, it could be any one of the three, but you would'nt know until the animal was proved


I thought that was something different, called Chimera? 

An example of which is this








This is Daves animal (scales and tails). Paradox, I thought was just one or a few blotches of unexpected colour, on something; usually albinos, or snows.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yep, you're right...
wtf was i thinking !?! :banghead:
cheers for the correction

still not genetic tho, both are simply "freaks of nature"


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

However if you are dealing with Kenyan sand boa paradox albinos, it IS genetic!!! You can get paradox snows too!!!


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

so what is paradox then? Not chimera


----------



## royal gecko (Nov 2, 2008)

Alan1 you are right, a chimera is the scientific term for early fusion of two developing blastocyst ( embryo's) It simply means that the undifferentiated cells carry two sets of seperate genotypes. the only difference is that it is not occuring within the egg but more at the developing folicle stages. In most animals chimera have been found to be fertile however the offspring of chimera generally are infertile due to complications in sex determination. I am guessing this maybe why they have limited appeal within breeders collections. 
I still want one, some look amazing and its nice to think you have a unique animal.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

royal gecko said:


> Alan1 you are right, a chimera is the scientific term for early fusion of two developing blastocyst ( embryo's) It simply means that the undifferentiated cells carry two sets of seperate genotypes. the only difference is that it is not occuring within the egg but more at the developing folicle stages. In most animals chimera have been found to be fertilehowever *the offspring of chimera generally are infertile* due to complications in sex determination. I am guessing this maybe why they have limited appeal within breeders collections.
> I still want one, some look amazing and its nice to think you have a unique animal.


well, i didnt know that...
cheers for the extra info


----------



## royal gecko (Nov 2, 2008)

It appears to be linked to sex determination. A normal animal will have diploid cells which carry xx or xy chromosomes, with paradox it apears that regularly the sex organs are polyploid xxy xxx xyy, this means that the gametes created are overcomplemented in sex determinant chromosones and can lead to hermaphroditism. This is not always the case but has been seen. I guess its all in the name paradox :lol2:.


----------

